

The First Humans to Live to the Age of 150 Are Already Alive - l33tbro
http://magazine.good.is/infographics/humans-may-live-to-150

======
rajeshmr
How did they conclude these are going to be the first to live to the age of
150 ? God knows, humans might have lived well past 150 in the past.

I sometimes feel, we tend to overestimate our abilities in understanding
history and predicting future.

------
jqm
R.E. the suggestion people are going to work longer...

Doing what? It's hard enough to get hired at 55 never mind 75.

~~~
morkfromork
COBOL programmers for the Y2K+100 problem.

------
reasonattlm
This was a rather canny ad campaign from Progressive a little while back, but
it grows out of something that the big insurers and actuarial community has
been becoming more agitated about over the past five to ten years, which is
that the forecasts for life expectancy are becoming every more hedged with
uncertainty. The people in that industry are very aware that there is great
uncertainty in the development trajectory of aging-related biotechnologies
over the next twenty years. Any time now a collection of therapies could be
developed to add a decade or two to life spans.

A combination of senescent cell clearance (demonstrated in mice), immune
rejuvenation through either selective destruction of cluttered bad immune
cells (demonstrated in mice) or thymic regeneration (demonstrated in mice),
and next generation stem cell therapies (demonstrated in mice) might do the
trick if it turns out that accumulation of metabolic waste (amyloid, cross-
links, lipofuscin) is less important than thought. For example.

